# On The Road to Pantelho



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The thing that must be perceived about driving about the Chiapas Highlands is that exploring these mountanous regions takes time but if one is willing to undertake the challenge, the rewards are endlless. You must, first of all, be adventurous enough to initiate these adventures among wild-assed mountain communities above San Cristóbal to such places as San Andres Larrainza to Bochil to Jitotol de Zaragoza to El Bosque and beyond and be prepared for mind-boggling, indescribably mountain vistas beyond belief and isolated towns inhabited by the most interesting people you will ever meet if you happen to speak a Mayan language which I do not. 

As fascinating and beautiful place as any place in Mexico. Come here while you still can.


----------

